

Powered by nature - absconditus
http://www.mvmagazine.com/article.php?23146

======
absconditus
"A new building on Anna Edey’s West Tisbury farm sounds more like a spa with
its pool and sauna, but she calls it a lab for sustainable design as it
integrates many of her environmentally friendly innovations, including solar
panels for heat, hot water, and electricity – and chickens for eggs, meat, and
heat."

